# Did sauron actually die?



## Yavanna Kementari (Jun 6, 2019)

(By the way this is my first post so might be trash) 
Anyway I was (re)reading lotr and I think I saw somewhere that sauron didn't actually die, he was just so, like, reduced or something, so I was wondering if this was true? If so, could I get an explanation?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi Yavanna Kementari, welcome to TTF! Your post is definitely NOT trash .

Firstly, Sauron's physical body died (Sauron was NOT a lightouse!). When the Ring was destroyed, the vast majority of Sauron's power was destroyed with it, making him a weak, impotent spirit:


> "If the Ring it is destroyed, then he will fall, and his fall will be so low that none can foresee his arising ever again. For he will lose the best part of the strength that was native to him in his beginning, and all that was made or begun with that power will crumble, and he will be maimed for ever, becoming a mere spirit of malice that gnaws itself in the shadows, but cannot again grow or take shape. And so a great evil of this world will be removed."
> —_The Return of the King_, "The Last Debate"


----------



## Grond (Aug 28, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hi Yavanna Kementari, welcome to TTF! Your post is definitely NOT trash .
> 
> Firstly, Sauron's physical body died (Sauron was NOT a lightouse!). When the Ring was destroyed, the vast majority of Sauron's power was destroyed with it, making him a weak, impotent spirit:


Sauron never dies in the literal sense. He loses the physical manifestation of his body for a time, but has a new, yet imperfect body by the time of the fellowship. His spirit can't be destroyed. He's a Ainu for goodness sake.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes. He is just some malevolent spirit in the 4th age. Spiteful, but can’t do anything.


----------

